# Balkan Pharmaceuticals



## DEE151 (May 26, 2011)

is BP ugl or human grade? or pharm grade?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 26, 2011)

Good question?  I am not sure myself. They appear to be registered in moldova but that doesn't mean much I have heard regulation is very loose there but still they seem to be pretty professional to me at least.  I have used their products a couple of times and made decent gains with them.  So IMO it is one of those brands that I can't say for sure.


----------



## euroking (May 27, 2011)

How many UGL is putting all their info in their website?

they are licensed and HG 

they have the balls to put their adres and contact info because they are HG 

Home | Balkan pharmaceuticals



DEE151 said:


> is BP ugl or human grade? or pharm grade?


----------



## Jess999 (May 27, 2011)

BP also has a cool feature on their site that allows you to verify the product id number on your gear.


----------



## Grozny (May 27, 2011)

licensed HG gear.


----------



## Vibrant (May 27, 2011)

I don't get why if they are indeed hg grade, there are so many bad reviews floating around about them. A couple dudes that used them, tell me that they are severely under dosed.


----------



## Jess999 (May 27, 2011)

I'm currently using Balkan Pharm test e. The number checked out on their site and I got my gear from a good source. Been running 500mg per week for more than five weeks now and to be honest I feel nothing. I've gained about four or five pounds, but no increase in strength, no side effects. After only five weeks I can't say anything conclusively, but I'm admittedly disappointed in my results so far. I'm going to finish this vial and then start running Biotech Pharmaclinicos test c, see if it's any better/different.

It's a tough call, as I've read lots of claims from folks who swear BP is the real deal. (But Google the name and you get tons of results of people claiming the stuff is no good. But Google any of the companies and you also get tons of results where people are claiming the gear is garbage, so take that with a grain of salt.)


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 27, 2011)

The only thing good about Balkan is their Proviron, I run 25mg a day and it's g2g. (Anything else Balkan besides their Proviron = BP)


----------



## DEE151 (May 27, 2011)

euroking said:


> How many UGL is putting all their info in their website?
> 
> they are licensed and HG
> 
> ...


EK i was checking out this site yesterday wen i posted this up.

I just got me 300 pills of tbol from them well i am waiting just place my monthley order. so they are Human Grade Nice .... witch is better then UG?


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## WendysBaconator (May 27, 2011)

Balk Pharm IS AWESOME. Ive tried their Sustamed Amps.  If you got some Balkan Gear, youre gonna be super satisfied thats for sure.​


----------



## PRIDE. (May 29, 2011)

euroking said:


> How many UGL is putting all their info in their website?
> 
> they are licensed and HG
> 
> ...



I agree. They are GMP Certified and I believe a couple of their products are on Pharmacy shelves in other countries now.


----------



## kidcas (Jun 7, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Balk Pharm IS AWESOME. Ive tried their Sustamed Amps. If you got some Balkan Gear, youre gonna be super satisfied thats for sure.​


 

i tried the same product and was not happy with it.  maybe i got fake gear, since they say that 50% of HG gear is fake.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

I know a guy who purchased their products and found a bug in a vial of test.  Seriously, a freaking bug.  I wouldn't touch that stuff if you paid me.


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

if you get legit balkan its g2g, alot of fakes on the market.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> if you get legit balkan its g2g, alot of fakes on the market.


 

Seriously?


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

CT said:


> I know a guy who purchased their products and found a bug in a vial of test.  Seriously, a freaking bug.  I wouldn't touch that stuff if you paid me.




Wow fuck that!!! I only use my trusted dom source so i will never touch their gear again


----------

